# Attention à la mise à jour promotionnelle Parallels V16



## Dican (3 Juillet 2021)

J'ai reçu un mail de Parallels pour une mise à jour promotionnelle à 37,49 euros que j'ai suivie et payée (effectivement à CBA*Parallels Allemagne) ... MAIS je n'ai rien reçu en échange !
Impossible de les contacter et je suis toujours inscrit chez eux avec ma vielle licence périmée.
Pas de changement. Contact possible uniquement par TWITTER et FACEBOOK ...  que je n'ai pas ! et que je ne veux pas !
Quelqu'un a-t-il une adresse ou une idée ?
Pour l'instant c'est de l'escroquerie !


----------



## Aliboron (12 Juillet 2021)

Je ne sais pas qui est CBA. A priori, depuis la version 9 (en 2014) les renouvellements passent par Cleverbridge AG. Les coordonnées qu'on trouve sur leurs conditions générales sont :

cleverbridge AG, Gereonstr. 43-65, 50670 Cologne, Allemagne,
tél. : +49 221 - 222 45 – 0, téléc. : +49 221 - 222 45 – 19,
courrier électronique : cs@cleverbridge.com
Je reçois toujours une confirmation par mail après paiement...


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

Dican a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est de l'escroquerie !


Et tu as passé cette commande où, sur le lien du site officiel ? J'ai un gros doute, car officiellement... https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/buy/?upg ...et je n'ai jamais vu un tarif promotionnel sur le site. Tu es sûr que ton email promotionnel provient de chez l'éditeur ?


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2021)

J'ai bien reçu plusieurs émails promotionnel à -25% du tarif de leur site (49,99 €) provenant de cette adresse :

- From: "Parallels, Inc." <announce@parallels-universe.com>

Je n'ai pas donné suite car la version 15 tourne parfaitement chez moi avec Big Sur.

PS : Promo anniversaire à 37,49 €


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai bien reçu plusieurs émails promotionnel à -25% du tarif de leur site (49,99 €) provenant de cette adresse :


Eh bien, je suis content que ça existe et j'espère que c'est la même chose pour notre ami Dican.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2021)

Ça ne sent pas très bon : http://chargesure.com/c/cba-parallels-cleverbridge-deu-deu


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ça ne sent pas très bon : http://chargesure.com/c/cba-parallels-cleverbridge-deu-deu


Ah oui, il y a potentiellement une embrouille.


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ça ne sent pas très bon : http://chargesure.com/c/cba-parallels-cleverbridge-deu-deu


Arnaque quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## Aliboron (13 Juillet 2021)

Je viens de vérifier sur mon relevé de carte bancaire de l'été dernier, c'est bien CBA*PARALLELS qui s'affiche lors de l'achat d'une version de Parallels Desktop (en l'occurrence la version 16) :





En conséquence, @Dican, tu devrais pouvoir les contacter à partir des coordonnées que j'ai indiquées précédemment. On peut d'ailleurs y ajouter le lien vers *le service client cleverbridge* qui est donné sur le courriel de confirmation. Par ailleurs, si tu te connectes à *ton compte* chez Parallels, tu retrouveras la liste de toutes tes licences (et les clés de licence correspondantes)...


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> Par ailleurs, si tu te connectes à *ton compte* chez Parallels, tu retrouveras la liste de toutes tes licences (et les clés de licence correspondantes)...


Je pense que c'est bien par là qu'il faut commencer, vérifier sur son compte personnel.


----------



## Bapt53 (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche également à me procurer Parallels Desktop (pour Steam) et galère également avec le support client.
Vous qui avez déjà acheté une licence : la version basique à 79,99€ est bien permanente (les autres indique un montant / an) ? Ce ne parait pas clair sur le site...

La hausse de prix (49 > 79) en 1 an s'explique uniquement par l'arrivée des Mac ARM ?!!


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juillet 2021)

C'est pourtant plutôt clair. La version de base est "permanente", tout en sachant qu'il sort une nouvelle version chaque année, en gros. Les versions "pro" et "business" sont par abonnement annuel. À voir en fonction de tes besoins.

Il n'y a pas eu de "hausse de prix" de 49 à 79€ en un an. Là aussi, c'est assez clair *sur leur page*, 79,99€ pour un premier achat, 49,99€ pour une mise à niveau lors d'un changement de version (et parfois on trouve des promos comme celle qui est à l'origine de ce fil) :


----------



## Bapt53 (14 Juillet 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> C'est pourtant plutôt clair. La version de base est "permanente", tout en sachant qu'il sort une nouvelle version chaque année, en gros. Les versions "pro" et "business" sont par abonnement annuel. À voir en fonction de tes besoins.


Merci pour ta réponse (bien plus claire que sur le site pour moi) 
Pour le coup, en n'utilisant que Parallels pour accéder à ma bibliothèque Steam la version permanente devrait suffire ?!
Ou bien les versions sont-elles rapidement obsolètes ? (avec l'évolution des OS)
Merci encore pour votre aide !


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juillet 2021)

Bapt53 a dit:


> Pour le coup, en n'utilisant que Parallels pour accéder à ma bibliothèque Steam la version permanente devrait suffire ?!
> Ou bien les versions sont-elles rapidement obsolètes (avec l'évolution des OS) ?


A priori, pour une utilisation basique, pas besoin de suivre les versions de Parallels Desktop. Mais si on veut rester compatible avec les nouvelles versions de macOS, qui sortent chaque année, ou de Windows, on est plus ou moins forcé de suivre... 

Dans mon cas, ma machine tourne sous Mojave mais, pour avoir la possibilité de tester Big Sur dans une machine virtuelle j'ai dû passer à la version 16. On peut d'ailleurs penser qu'une version 17 devrait bientôt être proposée avec la compatibilité Monterey et/ou Windows 11...


----------



## Bapt53 (15 Juillet 2021)

Bon finalement cela confirme bien ce que je pensais... Le site joue volontairement sur la confusion des licences / MAJ avec des prix non affichés. Partant pour acheter la version basique permanente à 79€ je découvre au moment du paiement qu'il faudra payer... 99€

Je trouve ça vraiment limite. Je vais essayer de trouver des codes de réduc pour réduire la facture !

​


----------



## Aliboron (15 Juillet 2021)

En effet, c'est moins clair que je ne l'avais cru !  Je n'avais pas prêté suffisamment attention aux mots "à partir de" (et pas cliqué sur le bouton)...

On trouve assez facilement des "coupons" pour des réductions, apparemment (pas testé jusqu'au bout, évidemment).


----------



## edenpulse (15 Juillet 2021)

Bapt53 a dit:


> joue volontairement sur la confusion des licences / MAJ avec des prix non affichés. Partant pour acheter la version basique permanente à 79€ je découvre au moment du paiement qu'il faudra payer... 99


Faut arrêter de voir le mal et l’arnaque partout aussi.

C’est bien écrit *« à partir de » *y’a que toi qui y voit une confusion. C’est aussi une manière pour Parallels de te faire considérer l’abonnement et pour eux de savoir ce que les gens préfèrent (le prix ou la version « permanente »)


----------



## ericse (15 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Faut arrêter de voir le mal et l’arnaque partout aussi.


Bonjour,
Sans être vraiment une "arnaque" (tellement la pratique est répandue), c'est quand même ce marketing pas 100% franc (prix en ",99€", mise côte à côte de "à partir de 79€" et "99€*/an*", pas d'achat pour toutes les versions, etc.) qui m'a incité à ne pas acheter Parallels et à rester avec une moins bonne solution.


----------



## radioman (17 Juillet 2021)

vmware fusion est gratuit en utilisation personnelle non professionelle






						VMware Fusion Player – Personal Use License
					

This page will allow users to obtain free ‘Personal Use’ license for VMware Fusion Player




					my.vmware.com


----------



## maxou56 (17 Juillet 2021)

radioman a dit:


> fusion est gratuit en utilisation personnelle non professionelle


Bonjour,
Oui la version 12 (il faut avoir ou créer un compte) et c'est compatible avec Catalina et BigSur et avec les Mac Intel, pas ARM ou sur macOS Mojave ou plus ancien.
Il y a quelques petites limitations, pas de VM chiffrées, pas d'exportation en OVA, pas de duplication...


----------

